

Show HN: My first portfolio site and blog - pattu777
http://chinmaya.pythonanywhere.com/
I have recently started learning Django. After completing the awesome Django tutorial, this was the first app I built. It&#x27;s freely hosted on Pythonanywhere.
======
DrScump
Even if English is not his first language, one would think that he could use a
basic spellcheck tool against his self-promoted page. ("Competititve"?)

~~~
fwn
How charming. The friendly version would've been "check your spelling".

On topic: I know it is a thing to link resume pdfs as gdrive view links, but I
don't like it. If my browser can handle Googles UI without distracting delay,
it could've handled the pure pdf equally well.

